# Need help. Plugs, O2 sensors, and Catalytic converter.



## evoL (Jul 9, 2012)

Just bought my '06 GTO about 3 weeks ago and I have been having quite a few problems for only 35k on it. The first problem I had was very dirty plugs (only on the drivers side) which I believe was caused by a bad O2 sensor, bank 1, 1. Changed out all of those then a week later I get another CEL for my Catalytic converter on the same side. After cleaning it out the CEL goes away for a few days before I get another bad O2 sensor code, this time for bank 2, 2. As far as I can tell I put my exhaust back on correctly, no gaps or holes, and I have a good connection to the sensor. 
Am I missing a bigger problem that is causing all of these other problems? I have read that other people have had problems like this because of after market headers and exhaust (which I have, SLP). But that doesn't sound right to me. Any ideas or suggestions?


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Any other mods and have you had the tune looked at?


----------



## evoL (Jul 9, 2012)

None that I am aware of. I bought it as a rebuild title so I never actually got to speak with the previous owner. Haven't had time the $ to check out the tune. If there even is one.

Sent from my DROIDX using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------

